# Just wanted to say Hello!



## Judo Player (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello to everyone... Just wanted to say hi and that I am happy to be here.  As my loggin name says I am not a bodybuilder, but a Judo player who is looking to improve my game by weight training to incress my strength.  Thanks for all the info in advance.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2003)

Judo Player welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Good luck and welcome!


----------

